# Computer to TV, Best Cable?



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

Ok so here is the situation. I want to hook up my Dell Dimension 5150 computer, to my Sony KV-32FS100 flat screen 32 inch tv screen.

I want to obtain the best picture quality possible, and there are a few options of how to connect my computer to my tv. I am hoping you will be able to help determine the best one.

First, here is the video inputs on my tv.

Connectors
Rear Input Connectors S-Video x 1 • Component x 1 • Composite x 1 • RF x 1
Rear Output Connectors Composite x 1 • Audio (RCA) x 1
Front Input Connectors S-Video x 1 • Composite x 1
Headphone Jack With Headphone Jack 

If you want to see full product details on my television, click this link.

http://www.shopping.com/xPF-Sony-KV-32FS100

Now, here are the inputs/outputs on my computer (which has tv-out capabilities by the way)










The picture is a bit hard to see but I know for sure it has VGA, S-video plus a few other cable inputs/outputs.

So from that information, please recommend the cord to give the best quality, if a better picture is needed of my computer back, I will take one myself.

Thanks alot.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, with you current selection of ports, S-video is the best quality you can get. Ultimately, you'd want to output 480i to your component inputs, but you'll need a new video card for that (you should be able to get one for well under $100). Yes, there are magic boxes that will turn your VGA out into component, but forthe price of one of those, you may as well buy a new vid card.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

What kind of outputs should I be looking for on this new video card?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You'd be looking for component video (i.e., the red, green, blue RCA jacks).

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Normally a component video capable video card uses a special adapter (dongle). Both ATI(AMD) and nVidia make low cost video cards that will do component video.

Agreed -- the best connection for the OP.


----------



## tbase1 (Nov 10, 2006)

dvi to component video would be my choice.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

tbase1 said:


> dvi to component video would be my choice.


If it is/has DVI-I (analog) -- then you can use an adapter cable to get analog component video.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

Ok guys, I bought an s-video cord, not expecting anything, tried it, turned out looking horrible. For my next move, would it be better to get a dvi to component adapter/cord or buy a new graphics card with component output? When I mean better, I basically mean what you get for the price but still good quality.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

card w/ component dongle. newegg is good for plenty of pictures


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

How does this card look? It has component output, plus 512 mb, mine right now is only 128mb so

http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10108453&catid=


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If you don't game, you don't need to worry so muchabout memory and that sort of thing. If you're going to be using it for video playback, though, you might be interested in NVidia and ATI technologies that use hardware decoding on the graphics card to take the load off your CPU.

The card you inked will be overkill if you're not gaming, but will have hardware assist and component out.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

the card I linked is ATI lol. And its one of the only ones I can find with component out. Hopefully I'll pick it up tomorrow.

Thanks alot for your help by the way.


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

In my experience, most of the video cards that come with turn-key PC systems (Dell, Gateway, etc.) fall short of user expectations. They are better than the on-board video that is common on PC motherboards, but that's not saying much. 

As has already been stated, you don't need a gaming card for video playback, which is a 2-D application. Also, you don't need the latest-greatest graphics chip-set for good output either.

Try to buy from a position of knowledge (which you are now doing ), you will end up getting better equipment for your needs at a lower price; always a good thing!:T

It's odd, but sometimes regular old composite video can look better than S-video. It shouldn't, but it does. I don't know why, theories abound.:dontknow: I do know that replacing the video portion of my old 3-cable A/V cables with a component video cable makes a visible improvement in the video image of my setups just using the composite connection. Sorry drifting a bit off-topic here... I'll go away now.:bigsmile:


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

FORK485 said:


> How does this card look? It has component output, plus 512 mb, mine right now is only 128mb so
> 
> http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10108453&catid=


That is an excellent choice, especially since it also has HDMI output for your next HDMI display/AVR purchase. :spend:


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

Lol well there is an HDTV in the house, but its my dads so. I bought that card today as well as component video cable so im going to try hooking it up later, and then ill get back to you guys with the results.


----------

